# New to the site



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello all,

I am new to the site although I have been lurking for some time now. I have wanted to go into law enforcement for as long as I can remember, and I have just graduated college and am ready to start looking!

I have had 3 internships with police departments and worked various jobs in security for 5 years (one and off while I was in school full time). As of right now, I am looking at the SPO program and thinking of attending the William Cloran Academy. I understand that a special police officer position is NOT a real full time police officer position, and I know many on this site do not really respect SPO's. If I did do the program, it would be to gain experience, and I would not overstep my bounds and pretend to be something that I am not.

Right now it is a tossup between this and becoming a corrections officer for either the Middlesex or Suffolk county sheriffs office. For better or for worse, I have ruled out military service for the time being. I guess my question is, would you all recommend the SPO route as opposed to corrections (or vice versa)? Or are both these options stupid, do you think I should look at campus PD's, wait for civil service, etc.

I appreciate the answers in advance, and am sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong area- I've watched this forum for a long time and the depth of experience here is awesome

Thanks for everyone's time!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Great intro, welcome aboard!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The only thing that I think is "stupid" about your ideas... Isn't that you might want to go the sheriff route, or the 400 rule route... Or even wait for civil service.

* It's that you've already eliminated military service as a viable option. *

Congrats on graduating college. You're just like a shitload of other applicants out there... And the reality is that a lot of departments might shy away from someone your age. A little too young, no life experience, doesn't know shit about shit. That's not an insult, just reality.

You want to guarandamntee that you get on the job in this state? You go spend the next 4 years as an officer in the military. Otherwise, you're just like everyone else with a bachelors and wide eyed dreams PRAYING that they scored 100 on the CS exam.

For the record... I'm not a police officer. I'm that guy with a degree, like you, who tried a billion times to get on, and was shot down every time.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Or get out of this shitty state and move to a better one. Civil Service is a bag of assholes when you're trying to get hired. Take the Great Bay exam in Portsmouth, and the offers will be rolling in before the scores are back.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Massachusetts is mostly civil service and the only way down that road is a detour though the military

That being said there have been people getting on without prior service, but you should have been cultivating political contacts because Mass. is also very political.

Do some time at one of the prisons. It's good experience dealing with cons ( you'll meet them again on the street ).

Take a campus gig after that, deal with that side of life and hopefully somewhere down the road you'll get hired by a town or city.

If not you'll still have a job to pay the bills and at the end of the day that's the most important thing.

Good Luck


----------



## Skip213 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you looked into the reserve academy? You can go corrections and work as a reserve officer until a full time position opens up...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to the sight and I would suggest taking any position offered. The sheriff's office would be great experience and a good career and you would still be able to pursue a part time or reserve police officer position at the same time. Depending on which sheriff's office you are hired by, some offer more diversity than do smaller police departments.

Good luck and congrats on your degree!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

site


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> -snip-
> 
> You want to guarandamntee that you get on the job in this state? You go spend the next 4 *Eight *years as an officer in the military. Otherwise, you're just like everyone else with a bachelors and wide eyed dreams PRAYING that they scored 100 on the CS exam.
> 
> For the record... I'm not a police officer. I'm that guy with a degree, like you, who tried a billion times to get on, and was shot down every time.


FTFY, unless I'm wrong it's not 8 years service.. well it will be for me


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies; I will definately reconsider military service. It really is a shame how tough it is to get into LE here in this state. By the way, how is it that corrections officers become deputy sheriffs at a place such as middlesex SO? I know most police officers probably frown upon the CO's doing details and that kind of thing, but I was curious as to how people make the jump from CO to other sheriff jobs such as transporting prisoners, details, NEMLEC swat, etc.

Thanks again for everybody's help. Great forum!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

AS4 said:


> I was curious as to how people make the jump from CO to other sheriff jobs such as transporting prisoners, details, NEMLEC swat, etc.


You mean driving the armored truck in area parades?

I don't know the makeup of the NEMLEC SWAT team, but honestly the only mutual aid/NEMLEC stuff I have heard of deputies doing is K9 sniffs by request. Middlesex for example does have an armored truck, but I don't know what it is used for short of parades...maybe they just want to be prepared for jail riots.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

AS4 said:


> Thanks for all the replies; I will definately reconsider military service. It really is a shame how tough it is to get into LE here in this state. By the way, how is it that corrections officers become deputy sheriffs at a place such as middlesex SO? I know most police officers probably frown upon the CO's doing details and that kind of thing, but I was curious as to how people make the jump from CO to other sheriff jobs such as transporting prisoners, details, NEMLEC swat, etc.
> 
> Thanks again for everybody's help. Great forum!


Not sure if they do details in Middlesex, but if you have enough juice there's always Apprehension and K-9. I believe Transport goes by seniority although it doesn't hurt to be buddies with the higher ups 

The jail is a good step for LE. You'll become well acquainted with the criminal element and if you do get deputized do the part-time academy and try out for a R/I position in one of the surrounding towns


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

At least go the military route in the Air or Army National Guard, or in a reserve unit of the various branches. You may have the opportunity to volunteer for a short active duty tour that will earn you veteran status and you will likely make a few professional contacts with people who have civilian careers in law enforcement.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

AS4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the site although I have been lurking for some time now. I have wanted to go into law enforcement for as long as I can remember, and I have just graduated college and am ready to start looking!


Then leave Massachusetts and find a job in a state that will hire you.

Anywhere south of Delaware and west of Ohio is a good place to start.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

We didn't all forget where we came from or get the job handed to us on a silver platter so I believe it's ignorant to disrespect SPO's. If you have the opportunity, go to the academy.
You're all over the map with ideas and this may help you decide where to direct your efforts.


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, I will reconsider military service. I was originally reluctant to take up corrections work as well; hell of a tough job. But it's an essential part of LE work, and the Middlesex Sheriff's office seems to have plenty of upward mobility. I am signed up for the exam on June 28th.

Thanks again for all of the help, I could really use it! I appreciate it big time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

AS4 said:


> Ok, I will reconsider military service. I was originally reluctant to take up corrections work as well; hell of a tough job. But it's an essential part of LE work, and the Middlesex Sheriff's office seems to have plenty of upward mobility. I am signed up for the exam on June 28th.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help, I could really use it! I appreciate it big time.


Good luck!


----------



## Gunslinger (Jun 25, 2014)

Wish I'd seen this earlier. Kid, cast a wide net. I worked as a summer reserve and also in the much-vaunted field of hospital security before becoming an LEO . You will meet sh*t-heads and whacker wannabes aplenty, but if you have your head on straight and you "simply know your damned role and shut your damned mouth" (as The Rock once said ), you will be fine. Don't become corrupted by the story-telling, paranoid guys who whine that they aren't heavily armed and tell security war stories. Apply for everything and take it one day at a time. And don't start asking about pay, "bennies" and the "4-2". Take what they give you, and make it work.

As a hospital security officer (big campus in Boston) I learned a lot about how to deal with non-compliant drunks and morons. As a uniformed summer officer, I got used to be being out there in a uniform dealing with a broad cross-section of the public and yelling at motor vehicle operators who almost ran over beach-goers. It wasn't glorious but you learn new things if and when you PAY ATTENTION.


----------

